# cramping at 15 weeks?



## lori

Please tell me this is normal. I'm 15 weeks today and have had cramping for the last few hours. I was worried enough to break out the doppler, and of course baby's heartbeat is perfect. I haven't had any bleeding or any other ominous signs, but I can't help feeling freaked out. What could this be? Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## AngelzTears

I was cramping yesterday and I freaked out, nothing ever happened though and the baby is still kicking. I've noticed now if I sit cross-legged I'll get cramps for a few hours. :shrug: Maybe it's something similar, a position that started the cramping? I don't think there's any reason to worry hun unless it gets severe or spotting happens. Take a breather, maybe lay down to see if it goes away *HUGS* :hugs:


----------



## Zebra Stars

ive had cramping were it has reduced me to tears on more than 1 time!!
i asked my midwife about it & it was my uterus stretching and said some women get cramping worse than others as long as theres no blood u should be fine


----------



## AngelzTears

Zebra Stars said:


> ive had cramping were it has reduced me to tears on more than 1 time!!
> i asked my midwife about it & it was my uterus stretching and said some women get cramping worse than others as long as theres no blood u should be fine

That sounds like when I had cysts, it was that painful! Maybe you should see if you have them? Cause it would be super painful as your uterus gets bigger. Though I think it's really rare to get it while preggers.


----------



## MommyMichele

Try drinking a large glass of water or juice and resting on your left side in bed when you are cramping. I suffered with preterm labor with each one of my babies and it normally started that way for me. Uterine irritation. Drinking fluids and resting will be big help.


----------



## ~RedLily~

it could just be a growth spurt i always have cramps for a couple of days then wake up a little bit bigger.


----------



## xprincessx

I have had it about 1.5-2 weeks ago and i'm 16 weeks today and was told it was the uterus expanding to make room for baby growing so i'm sure it's normal. Keep an eye on the heartbeat though to ensure it doesn't drop if it helps reassure you but don't panic if you can't find it...obviously bean is very small still...as long as there is no bleeding i wouldn't panic but if the cramps get severe definitely call your midwife


----------



## lori

Kirsty90 said:


> it could just be a growth spurt i always have cramps for a couple of days then wake up a little bit bigger.

Thanks, that made me feel kind of hopeful. I'm still waiting on my baby bump.

I drank lots of water and ate an ice cream sandwich in bed, and the cramps have started to subside. Now it's more of a tight feeling, which makes me much less nervous. Is there anything ice cream can't fix? :icecream: Thanks for all your advice.


----------



## Emmielou28

I posted a very similar thread when I was 15 weeks. Cramping is totally normal as everything is stretching. I am now 23 weeks so please don't worry. x


----------



## dynomyte

I get them here and there. As well as stretchy pains in my sides.
But as everyone has said, it's probably just your body stretching...or your little nugget might be laying on a nerve!
Don't stress yourself out too much about it. :)


----------



## tinadecember

i've had cramping every now and then all the way through my pregnancy so i've started not to worry now when it happens.

i think a certain amount of cramping is normal, after all you are stretching and all of your organs are having to move out of the way. i think you just need to find out what is normal for you and anything beyond that then of course get in touch with your midwife x


----------

